# Congress $2 trillion coronavirus stimulus deal...now what?



## robk7729 (Mar 17, 2020)

Hello. I work for Lyft for 2 years and now as most of you know, we have less business. As White house senate reach historic $2 trillion stimulus deal, my question is how can I benefit from it? I know that each individual will receive $1200,00 checks but that's' it? I have fewer rides, I am afraid to drive, I have almost no money, so what help Lyft provides for drivers and how can I benefit from this stimulus deal. Thank you.


----------



## islanddriver (Apr 6, 2018)

Some one on the news said that gig workers will be able to get unemployment from the new stimulus deal. we' ll just have to wait and see.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

robk7729 said:


> I have almost no money, so what help Lyft provides for drivers and how can I benefit from this stimulus deal


Lyft is doing nothing unless you are diagnosed or exposed & a potential carrier.

How can you benefit from the stimulus? You're getting $1200.00, isn't that going to benefit you ?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

robk7729 said:


> Hello. I work for Lyft for 2 years and now as most of you know, we have less business. As White house senate reach historic $2 trillion stimulus deal, my question is how can I benefit from it? I know that each individual will receive $1200,00 checks but that's' it? I have fewer rides, I am afraid to drive, I have almost no money, so what help Lyft provides for drivers and how can I benefit from this stimulus deal. Thank you.


They changed that to $1,000.00 per person 1 time last i heard.
But you get 2 weeks " sick leave"
With a Disease that takes 3 Months Recovery.

But they couldnt agree.

Last i heard was $600.00 per person in addittion to unemployment.
If you were not working.

No ONE KNOWS WHATS IN LATEST DRAFT.

AFTER PELOSI GOT BACK FROM " VACATION".


----------



## luvgurl22 (Jul 5, 2016)

robk7729 said:


> Hello. I work for Lyft for 2 years and now as most of you know, we have less business. As White house senate reach historic $2 trillion stimulus deal, my question is how can I benefit from it? I know that each individual will receive $1200,00 checks but that's' it? I have fewer rides, I am afraid to drive, I have almost no money, so what help Lyft provides for drivers and how can I benefit from this stimulus deal. Thank you.


UPDATE ON UNEMPLOYMENT INSURANCE FOR UBER/LYFT DRIVERS:

(1) As an Uber and/or Lyft driver, you should be able to receive unemployment insurance. Please click on this link to find out how to apply. https://www.edd.ca.gov/Unemployment/Filing_a_Claim.htm

Lyft: 
EIN 20-8809830
185 Berry St Suite 5000, SF CA 94017 Supervisor: Logan Green

Uber: 
EIN 45-2647441
1455 Market St, Suite 400, SF CA 94103 Supervisor: Dara Khosrowshahi

(2) In the event that you are denied or receive notice of a $0 award, then please fill out this form: https://form.jotform.com/200797704844160.
(3) Sign this petition: https://drivers-united.org/a/demand-coronavirus-relief-for-platform-workers

Finally, if you do not have health insurance, please apply for either MediCal (for individuals netting up to $17,237/year) or for a health insurance plan through Covered California (individuals making up to $49,960/year will get a subsidy). The time to apply for a health insurance plan through Covered California has been extended until June 2020.

If you have either MediCal or a Covered California plan, screening and testing for the Corona Virus will be free.


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

During the daily White House coronavirus briefing, President Trump just confirmed that 1099 contract employees will be eligible for the unemployment benefits.


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

That's what Senator Lindsey Graham was so angry about. He said with state benefits, the laid-off/terminated workers in his home state of South Carolina would earn the equivalent of $24 hours @ hour...tax free.

There was an amendment "Sasse Amendment" put forth to limit unemployment benefit payments to be no more than the worker's job wage, but it failed. Too complicated for State/Federal to figure out how much each employee would get.

So, the full $2.2 Trillion dollar bill Covid-19 Consumer/Employer Stimulus package was passed by the Senate by a vote of 90 to 0.

Next, it's on to the U.S. House, where Nancy Pelosi will either Bless the bill, or screw around with it some more, then return it to the Senate for yet another vote.


----------



## robk7729 (Mar 17, 2020)

I have an important question. I am LYFT driver in Chicago. My question is, can I still drive after I apply for unemployment benefits or after I will be getting unemployment benefits or do I have to call LYFT and tell them that I quit? Thank you


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

robk7729 said:


> I have an important question. I am LYFT driver in Chicago. My question is, can I still drive after I apply for unemployment benefits or after I will be getting unemployment benefits or do I have to call LYFT and tell them that I quit? Thank you


You can't work and collect unemployment insurance. You can't quit and collect unemployment insurance. You have to be forced into unemployment through no fault of your own. 
Just stop working and apply. 
Or keep working and don't apply. 
Whatever suits you best.


----------



## GregJinAZ (Feb 7, 2017)

robk7729 said:


> Hello. I work for Lyft for 2 years and now as most of you know, we have less business. As White house senate reach historic $2 trillion stimulus deal, my question is how can I benefit from it? I know that each individual will receive $1200,00 checks but that's' it? I have fewer rides, I am afraid to drive, I have almost no money, so what help Lyft provides for drivers and how can I benefit from this stimulus deal. Thank you.


Sounds like maybe you should return to your original country and stop using ours


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

GregJinAZ said:


> Sounds like maybe you should return to your original country and stop using ours


Is that what the Zuni told you white man?


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

*What the CARES Act Means for You*
March 26, 2020
*UPDATE 3/27: The CARES Act was signed into law.*
Today, the President signed into law a bill to provide direct support to millions of working individuals and families across the country. This is the second federal law enacted over the past week responding to COVID-19 that provides benefits to many members of the Lyft community.
Lyft supports this new law, the Coronavirus Aid, Relief, and Economic Security Act (CARES Act), and advocated for a number of provisions contained in it. As a member of the Lyft family, we want to share with you what we know about resources found in the CARES Act that may help you and your family during this challenging time.

*Who Qualifies*
Most Lyft drivers use our platform as supplemental income while working as full-time or part-time employees elsewhere. For those of you who fall into this category, those receiving W2s from your part-time or full-time employer, you may be eligible for an expansion of existing unemployment compensation under the CARES Act if that job has been interrupted during the current health crisis.

*Other drivers who are self-employed, including independent contractors, may be eligible to receive compensation through a new temporary Pandemic Unemployment Assistance program now through December 31, 2020. Those who are unable or unavailable to work as a direct result of the coronavirus public health emergency qualify for this assistance. The program offers up to 39 weeks of benefits - with weekly benefits of at least half the average weekly benefit under regular unemployment insurance plus an additional $600 per week for up to four months.*

The law also provides for direct payments of up to $1,200 for individuals with adjusted gross income up to $75,000 based on 2019 or 2018 tax returns. All married couples, with adjusted gross income up to $150,000 who file a joint return, are eligible for payments up to $2,400. Those amounts increase by $500 for every child. The amounts are phased out with higher incomes.

MORE at: https://thehub.lyft.com/
========================================
From what I understand, Paragraph #2 under "Who Qualifies" applies to drivers who live in a state where the Governor has told citizens to "Stay Home!", unless it's important to leave the house for shopping, emergencies, exercise, etc..

AC


----------



## tmofog (Sep 19, 2019)

Since this law just passed a few days ago, the Department of Labor in your state will probably need some time to catch up. They are most likely short staffed and being inundated with unprecedented Unemployment requests, Since requests are filed online, they will also need to update their websites for us 1099 employees. I'm in NY and Stay at Home Orders have been in place for weeks. I have not given any rides in over a week and business was really slow even then.


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

Listening to the treasury secretary give a briefing right now. It's very impressive how many resources are being brought to bear to get the stimulus money out to individual Americans and impacted businesses... fast.

An additional six trillion dollars will be pumped into the economy when America begins to reopen.


----------



## AngelAdams (Jan 21, 2019)

robk7729 said:


> Hello. I work for Lyft for 2 years and now as most of you know, we have less business. As White house senate reach historic $2 trillion stimulus deal, my question is how can I benefit from it? I know that each individual will receive $1200,00 checks but that's' it? I have fewer rides, I am afraid to drive, I have almost no money, so what help Lyft provides for drivers and how can I benefit from this stimulus deal. Thank you.


You either stop working and get unemployment (states maximum rate plus $600 mo) for four months while you look for another job. Or a one time $1200 check is you make under $75,000 net.


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

robk7729 said:


> I have an important question. I am LYFT driver in Chicago. My question is, can I still drive after I apply for unemployment benefits or after I will be getting unemployment benefits or do I have to call LYFT and tell them that I quit? Thank you


It might be a long time before you get unemployment benefits here in Illinois. Did you see the news today? They guy who caused massive unemployment in our state, the clueless Gov Pritzker, said the system can't handle all the people he caused to lose their job. So he's bringing in some people to help out the state I.T. staff.

In the meantime, the $1,200 Stimulus direct deposits begin on April 9th, the IRS said today.

IRS Says: https://www.businessinsider.com/irs-begin-sending-coronavirus-stimulus-payments-april-2020-4


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

If a person didn't file 2018 taxes, he/she go to the just launched (4/4/2020) "Stimulus Registration Website", and add/update/confirm your direct deposit information, the $$$$ could be in your account as soon as April 9th. It's a collaborative effort between Turbo Tax and the Internal Revenue Service.

Info Article: https://www.houstononthecheap.com/s...elps-some-get-checks-earlier-than-anticipated

The Intuit Website: https://turbotax.intuit.com/stimulus-check/


----------



## robk7729 (Mar 17, 2020)

does anyone apply for unemployment benefits? if yes did you already received your money? I did and have a card already but no money yet. Just wondering how long its going to take.


----------

